# Whirlpool water heaters?



## Pallet Pete (Apr 21, 2012)

Do any of you have experience with whirlpool electric water heaters ? We are looking to buy a new one the majority of our appliances are whirlpool and have held up well. Are they as reliable as other whirlpool appliances ? 

Thanks all 
Pete


----------



## blujacket (Apr 22, 2012)

I have never had a problem with their electric heaters. The gas ones are another story.


----------



## 250psd (Apr 26, 2012)

Most water heater have the same warranties. 6 years. Even the ones the licensed plumbers use. The warranty is just on the tank. On the electric water heaters parts are a dime a dozen. Really can't go wrong for the price. Just electric that is. Gas or oil is another story.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 26, 2012)

Whirlpool branded water heaters are made by an outfit named U.S. Craftsmaster. I bought one of the Whirlpool Energy Smart 50 gallon electrics seven or eight years ago. The thing drove me nuts for a year. It would just up and stop heating water. Of course since it is in the basement I couldn't see the light flashing on top of it or hear the gentle click, click as it kept trying to reset itself and failing. First warning was a cold shower. And the silly box on top of it would have to be reset and the power cycled. It wouldn't just up and quit so they wouldn't do anything about it. Finally I found on the Internet that thousands of people were going through the same thing. I called the people at the service number back and ask for the name and address for their agent for service of process in Virginia. When they asked why I told them I was going to pay the $28 and file in small claims court for my money back and let them and Lowe's who I bought it from work it out. They took my name and address and an overnight package magically arrived with a new smart box for it and it has worked like a champ every since.


----------



## semipro (Apr 27, 2012)

Electric water heaters are really simple beasts.  They are all very similar.  Major differences between manufacturers amount to how well they are insulated and how much corrosion protection they offer.  In many cases the exact same unit with an additional sacrificial anode for added corrosion protection extends the warranty greatly. 

http://www.waterheaterrescue.com/ is a great resource on this topic.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Whirlpool branded water heaters are made by an outfit named U.S. Craftsmaster. I bought one of the Whirlpool Energy Smart 50 gallon electrics seven or eight years ago. The thing drove me nuts for a year. It would just up and stop heating water. Of course since it is in the basement I couldn't see the light flashing on top of it or hear the gentle click, click as it kept trying to reset itself and failing. First warning was a cold shower. And the silly box on top of it would have to be reset and the power cycled. It wouldn't just up and quit so they wouldn't do anything about it. Finally I found on the Internet that thousands of people were going through the same thing. I called the people at the service number back and ask for the name and address for their agent for service of process in Virginia. When they asked why I told them I was going to pay the $28 and file in small claims court for my money back and let them and Lowe's who I bought it from work it out. They took my name and address and an overnight package magically arrived with a new smart box for it and it has worked like a champ every since.


 
Hey BB do you know if U.S. Craftmaster also known as American Water heater Company? I have found both names and am trying to see how well they honor warranties from reviews online. Man anything you buy nowadays you have to look high and low to find the real manufacturer not the name on the appliance. Thanks


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

semipro said:


> Electric water heaters are really simple beasts. They are all very similar. Major differences between manufacturers amount to how well they are insulated and how much corrosion protection they offer. In many cases the exact same unit with an additional sacrificial anode for added corrosion protection extends the warranty greatly.
> 
> http://www.waterheaterrescue.com/ is a great resource on this topic.


 
Thanks for the link semipro ! That site is really informative and has helped me understand water heaters a title better.

Pete


----------

